# Unstable Internet Connection



## noobd17 (May 24, 2008)

Up until recently, my Verizon FiOS internet has been very stable and speedy. Then I tried applying "tweaks" to increase browser speed and such. I was told to change RWIN, MTU, etc. All those settings tweakable via small applications.

Ever since I did that, my Mozilla browsing has been alot slower, as with downloading. It will DL and then stop for a period of time.

My online applications such as AIM, XFire, mIRC, will all lag me out for a short period of time then I can log back in.

Additionally, when I use Bnet games such as Diablo and Starcraft, I lag out a lot. During Starcraft I visually see my little icon in the task tray saying that I disconnected and that I'm reconnecting to the internet.

Does anyone know what I can do to set my internet back to default or something like that to get it back to normal?

One additional thing: It seems to only be my main computer hooked up to my modem. My wireless laptop has a stable connection - but slower (obviously).

-Windows XP Pro
-I run Kaspersky Anti Virus and numerous anti-spyware progs (ad-aware, spyware blaster, s&d, and spyeraser)
-No problems in the task manager during slow internet performance








(verizon FiOS)




> HJT:Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 11:46:44 AM, on 5/24/2008
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## noobd17 (May 24, 2008)

johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> ...


Ok, I typed the commands in, and it told me to reboot, which I immediately did. 

I will let you know how my internet functions after this.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## noobd17 (May 24, 2008)

johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> ...


Well it worked for like a day, but it's back to doing the same thing..

Any other solutions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Time to search for spyware/malware if it's reverting to the old behavior that often.


----------



## noobd (Mar 18, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Time to search for spyware/malware if it's reverting to the old behavior that often.


I have spyware blaster installed and updated. I run Adaware SE daily, I run and update spybot-SD daily and i also run Kaspersky's Anti-spyware feature a lot and they never find any spyware.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try SuperAntiSpyware, it works well for me.


----------



## noobd (Mar 18, 2007)

Well it found a few spyware, removed them but it's still occurring. I also power cycled my router and that didn't help at all.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hmm... The fact that the stack repair fixes it for a short time is interesting.

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking*, see if that makes a difference.


----------



## noobd (Mar 18, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Hmm... The fact that the stack repair fixes it for a short time is interesting.
> 
> Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking*, see if that makes a difference.


No difference =[ sorry for the late reply.


----------

